# Suggest me Open source softwares for these common tasks



## asifnaz (Jan 29, 2011)

Word processor
spread sheet 
Drawing 
Photo editing
Photo viewing 
Disc writing/burning 
English dictionary 
Video editing 
2d games and light weight 3d games 
typing tuter
C compiler 
any other educational/learning/fun etc 

I will really appreciate your help


----------



## da1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Word processor          - OpenOffice
spread sheet            - OpenOffice
Drawing                 - gimp ?
Photo editing           - gimp
Photo viewing           - can't name any from the top of my head, but have a look in the ports collection
Disc writing/burning    - k3b, cdroaster, etc


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 29, 2011)

asifnaz said:
			
		

> Word processor
> spread sheet
> Drawing
> Photo editing
> ...



Drawing => graphics/gimp || graphics/inkscape
Phote Editor => graphics/gimp
Photo viewer => graphics/gpicview
disk writing/burning => http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195 (that's what I prefer)
Video editing => multimedia/avidemux2
typing => games/klavaro
2d games => games/
C compille => cc (gcc)


----------



## Beastie (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto what has been said above.


I'd like to add graphics/geeqie (currently-maintained fork of graphics/gqview-devel).


As for games, hmm, let's see...

Tetris:

games/bsdtris
games/vitetris

Chess: games/gnuchess on games/xboard

Cards:

games/spider
games/xpat2

Pac-Man: games/xpacman

Digger-like gold/diamond seeker: games/cavezofphear

Shoot 'em ups:

games/xkobo: multiway scrolling in outerspace
games/xevil: you're in hell and you must kill everything to enhance your ranking (<- that one's very funny); it includes Alien's Xenomorphs, Yetis, MIT nerds and their killer robots, etc.


----------



## nakal (Jan 29, 2011)

asifnaz said:
			
		

> Word processor
> spread sheet
> Drawing



OpenOffice. For drawing also inkscape.



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> Photo editing



gimp



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> Photo viewing



eog



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> Disc writing/burning



I would like to recommend brasero, but it's useless at the moment. It was working on FreeBSD once, but the FreeBSD Gnome Team could not fix it since a year.



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> English dictionary



I'm using online services for this.



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> Video editing



avidemux2 is totally broken on FreeBSD. Similar situation as with brasero. It's better to use ffmpeg directly (unfortunately, it's a command line utility).



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> 2d games and light weight 3d games



There are enough 2D games, really. Please open your eyes.

3D is only reasonably available with an NVidia graphics card. The only game I like, is Unreal Tournament. But you need to buy the CD for $1. It's really old, but it is fun!



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> typing tuter



I know ktouch.



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> C compiler



You cannot be serious...



			
				asifnaz said:
			
		

> any other educational/learning/fun etc



Not interested in this... but please look at the Ports Collection. There is a whole category for this.


----------



## troberts (Jan 29, 2011)

Photo Viewing
gpicview
2D Games
Burgerspace
LTris
LMarbles (like Atomix but uses marbles instead of atoms)
LBreakout2
fillets-ng
xmahjongg
xshisen (similar to mahjong but does not stack tiles)
hangman
cheech (Chinese checkers)
openyahtzee
grhino (othello)
circuslinux
Photo Drawing
Dia (diagramming similar to Microsoft Visio)

http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/categories-grouped.html will take you to a page where the ports are grouped by category. There are other links on the left side which allow you to sort how you want to search the ports collection


----------



## rusty (Jan 29, 2011)

You could try searching via the FreeBSD ports search, if nothing else it'll be more relevant than a mainstream search engine's result.
http://www.freebsd.org/ports/


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2011)

asifnaz said:
			
		

> Word processor



editors/abiword



> spread sheet



math/gnumeric



> Photo editing



graphics/gimp
graphics/ufraw
graphics/darktable (untested)
graphics/f-spot (untested)
grahics/hugin
graphics/rawtherapee (tried a little)



> Photo viewing



graphics/feh



> Disc writing/burning



sysutils/cdrtools-devel
sysutils/dvd+rw-tools



> 2d games and light weight 3d games



games/ioquake3
games/openarena


----------



## Beastie (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I forgot the excellent graphics/ImageMagick. One of its applications, convert, does a wonderful job at file format conversion and resizing/scaling among other things.


----------



## teckk (Jan 29, 2011)

Disc writing/burning 
sysutils/tkdvd simple front end to mkisofs, growisofs, cdrecord.

Video editing 
multimedia/mplayer mencoder, multimedia/ffmpeg

English dictionary 
A little American Heritage dictionary running in wine.

Office
Word processing
Abiword for a light one
Open Office for a heavy one.

.pdf editing
PDF-XChange Viewer running in wine
http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=1436

.pdf viewer 
graphics/xpdf


----------



## asifnaz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all . Your response was very positive and informative .


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 6, 2011)

A fork of OpenOffice.org, editors/libreoffice, is now available as an alternative.


----------

